# My herd queen working hard



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I condensed the pics so they wouldn't take up a bunch of space on line...hehe... She was working sooo hard to get a leaf...silly girl!!!!










I have to sneak around to get pics of her because she's usually either up my butt or she has her butt to me grazing! :laugh: 









Trouble thought she could get some too :laugh: 









Just thought I'd share my evening with my silly girls! I told them if they could reach it, they could have it...so they must have understood because they sure were trying!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute... wish I could have everything I can reach.. ha ha ha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!!! I love it when they seem to stretch so far to get that branch they just have to have! Pretty ladies they are too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I appreciate it, they are my brats  Just love these two sooo much. We call Trouble our 'mascot' because whenever people come over to see the goats from the restaurant next door, we bring Trouble out of the pen for the kids to pet. It sure makes their day. So many people tell me that when they come to eat, their kids remember the goats and that's the first place they want to go, very very sweet  We had 3 young college girls come over today, and they were just in love. They asked, "How do you call a goat?"
I said "Trouble! Come on Trouble!" and she ran right over <after my son ran her away from the flower bed and I got her attention LOL>
The woman gave her a piece of bread from the sandwhich she was taking home, and Trouble was her best friend...tried to follow her back to the restaurant LOL

They can't eat in the flower bed, although I am surprised there are any flowers left between them and the harsh heat we had through the summer. Otherwise they can have whatever else in the yard they want, but...they've already managed to kill 3 little trees so there isn't much left besides grass LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Don't you just love goats with personality? Trouble seems to be a fitting name too....especially when she's where she knows she shouldn't be!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! She looks like a goof-ball!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great photos! Adorable goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! These two girls are characters....OMG just too silly sometimes! Snow White has changed in a big way since our buck left. She was always affectionate with him, and she got jealous if he looked at another doe LOL 
Now she is all lovey with us. I can't go out there and stand in the pen without her coming over to rub all over me and show me affection. Sometimes I have to run from her in order to do anything remotely 'work in barn area' related LOL

And Trouble.... 100% character. She reminds me of a giddy school girl.

If I go out on my back deck and say 'Come on girls!" they will run over near the deck, gollering as if saying "TREATS!!!!!! SHE HAS TREATS!!! OMG TREATS!!!' LOL it's hilarious, and almost like they are screaming in distress too, hehe...cracks me up! Anymore all I have to do is walk out on the deck and they think I have something for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe....they love those tree's...My girls use each others back... to reach.. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL that's what my son's doe, Madison does! She doesn't care who is around another goat, or you! As long as she has someone to support her for that leaf! One day she had trouble reaching the feeder until I lowered it, and she was climbing over Snow White's back to eat, but what made it hilarious is the fact that this went on for at least 5 minutes!! Snow White didn't care...and Madison was so content LOL Even had time for my son to run and grab my camera LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent pictures--I love the one of Trouble trying to reach the leaf! They are funny.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Too funny! Is Snow White a nubian? I had a real "herd boss" nubian named Snow White - she has since passed her queen traits down to her daughter and granddaughter! 

I wish I could capture a picture of this - people never believe me when I tell them this really happens. I have caught my smaller goats standing on my mini donkey's back to reach leaves. I NEVER have the camera when I see it, but it is absolutely hilarious. And my poor donkey, she is so accommodating, she just stands very still and allows them to graze, and probably never even gets a tidbit leaf dropped down to her as thanks!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWESOME pics!!!! :thumbup: Silly goaties! :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 
Snow White is kiko and possibly has some dairy in her too, but Trouble is a nubian/boer cross. They are such characters! OMG never a dull moment!

We had some people here today who bought our last buckling, and while we were talking, Trouble walked over and almost seemed to be interogating these guys with her eyes and nose LOL While Snow White persisted to rub on me and want love and attention. Then, as if on que as soon as we started walking towards the truck with Spencer, Trouble snuck over to my flower bed to start eating my plant....BRAT LOL Thankfully the plant grows back when it's cut, hehe....

Oh, while we were out grazing them in the front yard, I brought me and my daughter out a sandwhich, banana and bottle of water for lunch. After shooing them away <they were flies, coming at us from all directions LOL>, I managed to eat my sandwhich after sharing it with a doe, and my herd queen got a piece of banana which she wasn't sure if she liked or not, but was insistant on trying and trying to find out for sure LOL While Spencer <buckling we just sold> was licking the sweat off of my water bottle <but wouldn't go over to the fresh water I brought out for them? LOL>, then I put down my banana peel under my chair, and Stormy <spencers sister> goes under my chair and tries to eat it while the others are trying to get the water bottle out of my hand...yet sitting about 10ft away was FRESH clean water that I brought out for them LOL

Oh...goats LOL


----------

